# WS3000 Wide Blade Attachment - Fixed!



## patron

i got the work sharp 3000 too .

don't have the wide table yet ,

but i apreciate knowing that about it ,
save me some frustration someday .

thank you !


----------



## Bryan_M

I've been putting off getting this attachment because I've heard it was a pain to use for plane irons. Your mod makes it look like it might be worth getting now. Thanks!


----------



## Eagle1

I have the sharp 3000 also. Thanks for the post. I was thinking about getting the attachment.


----------



## Eric_S

Nice fix. I thought of that but instead just bought a 1/2" ID, 1" OD washer to put below the wheel. It's still annoying to have to level the platform to the wheel since each grit is a different thickness. This only takes a couple of seconds though but still its a pain.


----------



## bnoles

Nice fix Jim… keep up the good work!


----------



## JoeButler

Well, I got this attachment also. I had the same problem…but my solution is usually to grab a bigger hammer.  Which I did, which cracked the aluminum. LOL

Not bad enough that it's unusable, but I wish I was little more visibly oriented so I can see stuff like this.

Now I know how to properly fix it. Thanks!


----------



## Dusty56

*"it didn't have to be level, just co-planar"* Did you ask them for their definition of co-planar ? Sounds like you were speaking to a real "Einstein" there …LOL…...Nice fix and I thank you for sharing this valuable tip : )


----------



## BigJimAK

I must say, that blade in a LA Veritas BU smoother cuts whisper shavings in "rock" maple like butter!! Enough to give ya goosebumps!


----------



## Eric_S

Dusty, level and coplanar are not the same. Coplanar means they are in the same plane, but the plane can be be at any angle in any direction. If the plane is 90 degree vertical or 90 degree horizontal, then it is level (and coplanar)


----------



## rance

Yeah, the guy doesn't know what coplanar is. They don't have to be the same height, but they should be parallel with each other.


----------



## Dusty56

*Thanks Eric…S* , I know the difference , but in this case , you still need the table to be level , ie: in the same plane as the sanding disc , which is what the post is all about….fixing the attachment so that it is level AND coplanar. If the attachment was an eighth inch higher than the disc on one side , then it wouldn't be coplanar or level , ay ?


----------



## Eric_S

Ah yes you are correct, I thought you were just arguing that level and co-planar are the same. Yes I agree they need to be level and co-planar for it to sharpen correctly. Its a great sharpening tool, but the wide blade attachment is a bit of a pain due to different thicknesses of grits. I think I'll just do my large plane irons by manual scary sharp method on granite slab.


----------



## BigJimAK

Here's a follow-up to my original post…

Before telling you where I stand, I'll tell you where I sit. Sharpening and sharp mean different things to different people. This continuum ranges from those who are happy with "better than butter knife" sharp to purists who get great pleasure and satisfaction from sharpening something sharper than anything's ever been sharpened before.

As an engineer, I'm closer to the latter than the former but *I* get my pleasure from using a finely tuned plane and being able to easily cut whisker-thin shavings end-grain or with-grain in hard maple, tigerwood or anything else that I'm working with. For me, it's how it cuts, not how "perfect" it is. For example, I expect the face to be mirror-polished but a fine scratch on the face doesn't bother, as long as its no where near the cutting edge. Now, for my experience..

The whole process was completed was performed with the blade clamped in my Veritas honing guide, as shone in my photo #3. Starting with 80 grit and working through 120 grit, by the time I'd finished with the 400 grit it was easily shaving hair from the back of my arm. With further honing on 1000, 3600 and finally 6000 grit, it was sharp enough to cut most (but not all) of the hair on my arm without the blade even touching my skin. When touched to my skin, it cut as close or closer than my razor. Installed in my Veritas BU LA plane, it easily made cuts in hard maple approaching "read through". In my sample test in maple the surface had no tear-out and was smooth as glass. That would likely be different in sufficiently wild-figured wood but IMO, that's best addressed by switching to one of my higher-angle blades. When I studied the blade surface closely in bright light I could discern no change in angle due to thickness variations in the sandpaper, though they may exist if sufficient magnification was used. The edge was painless and easy to re-hone (as needed) with this setup. Rather than occasionally sharpening my blade to an extreme level of sharpness, this setup lets me give the blade a fine re-hone quickly before each use.

In synopsis, it's sharp enough for me; your mileage may vary!!! <g>


----------



## KayBee

Got the wide blade attachment a little while ago. Didn't fit. Did the little bit of grinding and now it sits flush with no problem. Thanks for the info Jim!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thought you may like to see my video of the Upgrades I made to the Work Sharp including one that allows you to use Tormek jigs AND how to use cheap buffing compound instead of sandpaper instead of diamond wheels and compounds:


----------



## TMcG

Sadly, I have to report that I have had the same issue with the wide blade attachment but, even more sadly, what is preventing the attachment from seating is something different to what you have described.

To top it off, I'm about 1/8" proud so not really something the washer trick is going to solve, despite being offered free ones from Worksharp support, gee thanks !

Not quite sure where to go now, still working with Support but not holding out much hope on that front, they seem to have trouble understanding it's a whole 1/8" proud !


----------



## SteveHas

Awesome! I have tried to mount the table a few times, but never had success. I didn't really look into what was the problem. So thank you for showing the solution.


----------

